# overflows



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

can i install overflows after i buy the tank? I dont like the way the company makes the overflows so I was just going to get it drilled and put the overflows in myself. Can I do that? How do I do it?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

as long as you seal them water tight!


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

y do they have to be water tight? How should I seal them? Do stores sell just the overflows?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I saw somw where on the net that sold them, but if you wanted I can make you acrylic ones for in the tank along with that wet dry, then you would need to use aquarium glue to glue them into space

the reason they need to be water tight is so that your whole tank doesnt drain if you bulkhead happens to leak or something


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

i wanted the curved black ones, but the place im getting them tank from sells clear square ones. How hard is it to glue? How do I do it?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

glueing is really easy, contact all-glass they probably could sell you one, they make curved black ones

to glue I use elec tape to hold firmly in place, run a good bead of aqua glue on the seam, then use your finger to push it against the joint and make it smooth, it will look like the corner in a glass aquarium


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

where can i get the glue? would like a home depot store sell it?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> where can i get the glue? would like a home depot store sell it?


 no usually, check your LFS


----------

